# Fitting an LCD TV to a 2001 B544



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

our 2001 spec. B544 has a TV cupboard for the old style 14"-15" CRT TV.

We would like to get a widescreen LCD TV instead, but this would not fit in the cupboard (ignoring the fact that the slide out fitting is all wrong for an LCD TV.

The outside of the wardrobe underneath the TV cabinet looks a good place to fit an LCD TV - good visibility from the seats and the pull down bed.

If fitted to the side of the wardrobe I would expect some strengthening to be needed but it all looks 'doable'.

Has anyone been down this route already?

If so, what size/weight of TV, and what kind of bracket?

TIA

LGC


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Dunno if same layout.......
I put mine as shown on photo, I was able to get to panels by removing vents outside and putting bolts through bracket.
I used a normal swivel mount, numerous types can be used.










Hope it helps

Steve


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi LGC, 
I fitted a 17" flat screen LCD TV inside our TV cupboard by using a LCD bracket which can be swung out and then turned or tilted to most angles to suit , (Sue can even watch whilst standing in the kitchen area !). The cupboard side wall is also the side wall for the wardrobe so I simply used the large bolts that came with the bracket and spread the load on the inside of the wardrobe using some spare 1/2" MDF(inside wardrobe so no one sees it). 
Works a treat for us...good luck oh and a very Merry Christmas to all 
Vinny & Sue


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

PS..Had to dismantle part of the old TV slide out system to get the new LCD TV in the cupboard


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi again...Just done some rooting around and this is the bracket we bought from The Mount Shop on Ebay 330291636894 and its about £2 cheaper than when we bought ours...Try them out (The Mount Shop), they seem to have every possible bracket you could ever want and they are very good on the ordering/delivery side as well,,,Vinny & Sue


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*B544 telly fit*

I've got a 1999 S630, also fitted with a 14" CRT cupboard. I have done a bit of an alteration to hold a flat screen TV. The unit we bought was a Sony Bravia 15", that just fits in the cupboard. We don't view the TV in the cupboard because it's too high for comfortable viewing, we just use the cupboard to store the TV and the Sky box for travel.

I left the slider in the bottom of the cupboard so that everything can be slid out easily. I also made up a bracket that I screw on to the bottom of the slider after I've taken off the hymer gripping nut. It's a bit of a fiddle-faddle, but the TV is secure for travel, and is dropped to a comfortable height for viewing when in use. I'll get round to photographing the bracketry one of these days and post it up.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks to all for the useful replies.

We now have a Sony Bravia 20" LCD TV and would have it fitted to the side of the wardrobe but the bracket we ordered has still not turned up.

I will report back (with photo) once we have managed to complete the operation.

I plan to use an inverter plugged into the 12V socket inside the TV cover to power the TV when not on mains hookup - has anyone else done this?

Cheers

LGC


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks to all for the useful replies.

We now have a Sony Bravia 20" LCD TV and would have it fitted to the side of the wardrobe but the bracket we ordered has still not turned up.

I will report back (with photo) once we have managed to complete the operation.

I plan to use an inverter plugged into the 12V socket inside the TV cover to power the TV when not on mains hookup - has anyone else done this?

Cheers

LGC


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*TV in a Hymer*

I have a 655 with a similar cupboard to the one in the photograph. Originally it had a simple slide out and turn but the issue for me was that the TV is just high - watching from front seats gives neck ache in a few minutes.
I have a Avtex 15 inch which will just fit and the original slide out bracket is now fitted to the lefthand side of the cupboard. Onto this is bolted another TV arm which allows the TV to be lowered to a much more watchable height.
I must admit that it is a little bit messy needing manipulation rather than dropping down or sliding back up easily but it works.
If anyone knows of TV brackets which will drop down and turn easily please let me know.
Bob


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer TV & inverter*

When I first put a tv into the cabinet in my S630 I drove it off an inverter drawing power from that 12v socket in the cabinet. This promptly blew the fuse in the elektroblock under the left hand front seat. The line to the 12v socket in the TV cabinet is protected by a 10A fuse, so any current draw at or above this will poop the fuse.

Having said that, the TV in question was a CRT and the LCD flat screens have significantly less current draw during normal operation than the old CRT tellies. It might be worth checking what the starting current is though.

Eribiste


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: TV in a Hymer*



Bob45 said:


> I have a 655 with a similar cupboard to the one in the photograph. Originally it had a simple slide out and turn but the issue for me was that the TV is just high - watching from front seats gives neck ache in a few minutes.
> I have a Avtex 15 inch which will just fit and the original slide out bracket is now fitted to the lefthand side of the cupboard. Onto this is bolted another TV arm which allows the TV to be lowered to a much more watchable height.
> I must admit that it is a little bit messy needing manipulation rather than dropping down or sliding back up easily but it works.
> If anyone knows of TV brackets which will drop down and turn easily please let me know.
> Bob


Hi, See

>>HERE<<

Good luck

Steve


----------

